

Julia v0.1 released - codemac
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/julia-users/Ld2uzedyx4I

======
crazydiamond
Are you one of the development team ?

I've just started looking at Julia. I've read the 2 blog posts on Shell
sucking. A couple quick questions:

1\. Reading from STDIN. I only succeeded with "readlne(STDIN)". All attempts
to use open() failed. i tried open(STDIN,Int64) but had to Ctrl-c out of it.

2\. How to read one character from STDIN. Is there some getch() alternative. I
tried `read -k` etc but all attempts to call the system `read` failed.

3\. How to execute a system (zsh) builtin? e.g. i tried:

    
    
        readall(`print -rl -- *`)
    

(the backticks may not print here.)

I did read that the shell will not be able to expand the asterisk. Is there
any way to execute this?

4\. Is there any direct way of getting directory listings and details other
than using `ls` which is not standards across systems and does not use a
proper delimiter for separating columns.

------
codemac
And for the source link:

<https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/tree/v0.1>

